# Pixs @ Honeypony



## Sixstardanes (Oct 22, 2008)

Yesterday we went to Karen's place (Honeypony) to help her finish painting a backdrop mural and to visit.

Of course Saber went with us.

These are some pixs my hubby & I took.







"And they're off!" - Saber & Dyami (Dyami is from our 2005 litter)






Saber & his girlfriend, Nilla










Dyami & Saber














Appie
















Saber infront of the wall we helped finish






Saber & Nana






Saber & Beau






Saber, Nilla & Dilly

And this were taken at a feed store that we stopped at






The next shots are ones Karen took (and gave me the ok to use)


----------



## Sixstardanes (Oct 22, 2008)

Saber & Dyami
















Saber by Wow an Appaloosa mare (who was possibly in season) even tho his body betrays him...






he'd rather have candies.


























Sabber & Appie


----------



## Sixstardanes (Oct 22, 2008)

Saber & his girlfriend, Nilla and Dilly


----------



## Champ (Oct 22, 2008)

great pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## ShaunaL (Oct 22, 2008)

I love the pics of Saber and Nilla



Looks like you all had a great day!


----------



## topnotchminis (Oct 22, 2008)

Those are so cute! Great job!


----------



## Charlene (Oct 22, 2008)

as usual, wonderful pics! you always manage to capture the BEST action shots!


----------



## ILOVEMYHORSECOMANCHE (Oct 22, 2008)

great pics!

i love the ones when he is trotting and hopping


----------



## twister (Oct 22, 2008)

Great shots Rachael as always, looks like you all had fun. Thanks for sharing, now I've had my Saber fix I can go and have a cup of tea





Yvonne


----------



## maplegum (Oct 22, 2008)

Super photos!

When you say Nila is his girlfriend...has he been put to her?? Is he going to be a Daddy?


----------



## Rebecca (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome pictures! The ones of Saber and Nilla are adorable.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Oct 23, 2008)

maplegum said:


> When you say Nila is his girlfriend...has he been put to her?? Is he going to be a Daddy?


They're sorta dating





Next year it may be more serious.


----------



## Basketmiss (Oct 23, 2008)

Love the pix once again!!





They all look to be having great fun! Of course we will want to know if Saber and Nila Get together as it were!!


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 23, 2008)

I enjoyed these pictures so very much. I think their my favorite thus far of Mr. Saber



He has so many different sides. What a cool little horse


----------



## sundancer (Oct 23, 2008)

I love looking at your pictures!! They just show how much fun the two have together! Best pals for sure.

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Cumberland Maine


----------

